# Project Passat has begun...yet another build thread.



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

So after months of reading and planning it is all finally coming together. 
First a couple pictures of the car. Currently I am running H&R Sport Springs and Koni Yellows, all of which will be ditched for the new air setup. 
















Next was the planning stage:
My trunk has been fully built for a while now. I did not want to have to redo everything to get the air done, so I needed to figure out where everything was going to go, with minimal modification to the current setup. So I took a look at what I had currently:








A good chunk of the spare tire well is already taken up as well:








Ooooo, and open space:








So then I tore apart the trunk to see how much of the spare tire well was still available, turns out there is still A LOT of space left at the back of the well:








After some cardboard and posterboard planning, I came to the conclusion that a 2 gallon tank would fit on either side of the trunk, giving me 4 total gallons on reserve. I am going to be relocating the crossovers which currently sit on the drivers side of the trunk to make room for the second tank. 








After I figured out where everything was going I hit up the resident Vortex Air Guru [email protected] for all my management needs.
*The Goods*
I came home to a nice large box outside the front door:








Shipped directly from airlift:








As if I didnt have enought weight in the trunk with the system, lets add more:








After LOTS of unwrapping:








I was sent 2 2.5 gallon tanks by mistake, however after a test fit the 2.5s will work so I am keeping them, which will now give me 5 gallons on reserve as opposed to my original plan of 4. I would like to note though that Kevin was very helpful when I called about the mistake in tank size. He was more than willing to swap them out for me and take care of me in anyway possible. The best customer service I could have asked for. 
So as mentioned the car will have dual 2.5 gallon tanks, as well as dual Viair 400c Compressors, here is one of each:








For ease of install I decided to go with manifold over valves, here is one of the Easy Street 4-way billet manifolds








Nothing you guys havent seen before, the Auto Pilot:








A ton of solid metal nickel plated fittings








I will also be running dual water traps which came in a separate box last week that I forgot to get for the pictures. 
That sums up the management setup








*Preliminary Test Fit*
So now it was time to make sure all my careful planning worked and everything was going to fit as planned. So I tore apart the trunk again to place everything in its respective place:








As shown there will be one compressor on each side of the hump, then a manifold next to it, then the digital controller's ECU (not pictured since I didnt want to unwrap everything and get all the parts mixed up) will be in the center between the two manifolds.
Put the nitrous back in to make sure it all still fit:








Check! Still lots of space to spare too which is great since im sure it will need some more space with the water traps, airline, etc. so everything should fit nice and proper in the back of the well. 
Time for a tank test fit:








Check! While the two ports on the top and bottom will not be able to be used seeing as how snug a fit it is, there are still 4 more which is good enough for me to do everything. 
Say goodbye to your home crossovers, its been a good stay, but you are getting relocated:








The cardboard makes a re-appearance:








The tanks will be painted silver and the trim pieces will be wrapped in the same black carpet as the rest of the trunk for a nice clean simple install that will flow with everything else in the trunk and maintain the same silver and black theme the rest of the car has. The trim pieces will also look a million times better then that cardboard mock up.








Thats all for now, just waiting for the actual suspension components to arrive








Im open to any and all comments, questions and suggestions. I just cant wait to finally be LOW!


_Modified by rollininstyle2004 at 12:12 AM 6-24-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

you will like this tank better! a little more air and more flexibility with ports.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

did those tanks come from AAC or Airlift? cant see the ones with those ports on the sites.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

just bag the front. The back probly tucks with all that weight in there








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

this thing will good when done, wow. good job!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you will like this tank better! a little more air and more flexibility with ports.

Yea, after making sure they fit, and realizing I can use the side ports instead I think these will actually work out better. I guess I am glad these were sent instead









_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_did those tanks come from AAC or Airlift? cant see the ones with those ports on the sites.

Directly from AirLift, it is the tank that is sold with the "Hot Rod Digital" setup. Its a 2.5 gallon with 6 ports. 

_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_just bag the front. The back probly tucks with all that weight in there








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know right, the rears are almost tucking as is with just springs. 

_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_this thing will good when done, wow. good job!

Thanks! I cant wait to get everything installed. 


_Modified by rollininstyle2004 at 2:02 PM 6-24-2008_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

Looks good!


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

watching this... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

reppin the dirty dirty...wish i was in town...i'd lend u a hand...it's gonna be sick man. good work so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_reppin the dirty dirty...wish i was in town...i'd lend u a hand...it's gonna be sick man. good work so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man! We'll have to do a photoshoot when you get back in town with both cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
Thanks man! We'll have to do a photoshoot when you get back in town with both cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no doubt mines under the knife again so it might be a while...keep the pics coming..we should of spoken about this at durtyfest...i didn't know u were baggin it..ur gonna be hooked like everyone else in this forum


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
Thanks man! We'll have to do a photoshoot when you get back in town with both cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a local, dude I just finished my bag setup, if you need any help just hit me up and I remember seeing your car on importatl. On air this car would be ridiculous. 


_Modified by agoodlife at 12:15 AM 6-25-2008_


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (agoodlife)*

Can't wait to see the trunk once its all done. Looks like you taking a lot of time and thought into it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_
no doubt mines under the knife again so it might be a while...keep the pics coming..we should of spoken about this at durtyfest...i didn't know u were baggin it..ur gonna be hooked like everyone else in this forum









I thought I stopped by your car and talked to you about it...maybe not...and im already hooked, spending WAY more then originally planned...haha

_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a local, dude I just finished my bag setup, if you need any help just hit me up and I remember seeing your car on importatl. On air this car would be ridiculous. 

_Modified by agoodlife at 12:15 AM 6-25-2008_

Thanks man, did you do your install yourself?

_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Can't wait to see the trunk once its all done. Looks like you taking a lot of time and thought into it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks! I like to try and only do things once, so I make sure to plan them as much as possible BEFORE spending any money


----------



## phantommullet4 (Nov 25, 2006)

Damn Jordan I didn't know you were planning air! I'm quickly fading as one of PasstWorld's favorites because of people like you lol


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (phantommullet4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phantommullet4* »_Damn Jordan I didn't know you were planning air! I'm quickly fading as one of PasstWorld's favorites because of people like you lol

LOL...thanks man! Your car will always be a classic though. What are you driving now anyway?


----------



## phantommullet4 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm still driving the same old pos lol.


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
Thanks man, did you do your install yourself?


Yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (phantommullet4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phantommullet4* »_I'm still driving the same old pos lol. 

Aint no piece man, the B5 is looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

so is it done yet?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_so is it done yet?









I wish...hopefully a couple weeks. Im going to be down in Orlando for HIN, maybe I can see the Jetta in person?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you will like this tank better! a little more air and more flexibility with ports.

I just sent you an email Kevin, get back to me when you can.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

subscribed!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Small update. Stopped by the shop today to take a look at some progress, here are a few quick shots. I left my camera at home so crappy cell pics is all you are getting for now:
Crossovers have been moved to behind the sub box, a bunch of carpet panels have been chucked, and some bracing has been built for the tanks:








Better look at the bracing:








Tanks have been sanded down some, getting ready for paint:








Another in trunk shot, with the bracing on the other side. The floor piece is also going to be re-made with a new cutout for the nitrous, and will be easier to remove with the tanks there now. 








Not sure why I took this one, they looked happy together down there
















That is all for now, hopefully ill have a bigger update soon 



_Modified by rollininstyle2004 at 10:42 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

nice man...i think that it might be safe to say that u will be the first to have a bagged car on nitrous around the tex:beer: ...just don't huff it while hittin switches...we all know thats why u put nitrous on a car


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_nice man...i think that it might be safe to say that u will be the first to have a bagged car on nitrous around the tex:beer: ...just don't huff it while hittin switches...we all know thats why u put nitrous on a car









Cool...glad to be a first at something around here.
As far as inhalin some nitrous, you know I got that separate line running through my AC vents, comes right too me with the hit of a switch


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Ill have an update within the next few days. Suspension SHOULD be arriving this week. The trunk install is almost done too


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looking good man. you still on the Mandrus'? if things go well, i might have a few sets for sale here soon that you might be interested in.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (zeroluxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeroluxxx* »_looking good man. you still on the Mandrus'? if things go well, i might have a few sets for sale here soon that you might be interested in.









Yup, still on the Mandrus' I am waiting until the air is fully installed to see where it sits. Most likely I will have to either go with something narrower, less aggressive, or more stretch in the rear to get it as low as I want. PM me what you have coming, I know your taste so im sure there will be something that I want


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
Yup, still on the Mandrus' I am waiting until the air is fully installed to see where it sits. Most likely I will have to either go with something narrower, less aggressive, or more stretch in the rear to get it as low as I want. PM me what you have coming, I know your taste so im sure there will be something that I want









well if & when they come thru, i'll holler for sure. ET's and widths are def tuck-friendly. 
until then, good luck with the build bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (zeroluxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeroluxxx* »_
well if & when they come thru, i'll holler for sure. ET's and widths are def tuck-friendly. 
until then, good luck with the build bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sounds good man, im all for some tuck friendly widths/et


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_As far as inhalin some nitrous, you know I got that separate line running through my AC vents, comes right too me with the hit of a switch


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Update time!!!!
One of the tanks mounted (and painted):








Both compressors and manifolds mounted in the well behind where the nitrous sits:








Close up of compressor:








Close up of other tank painted:








One of the trim pieces to go over the tank:








Had the nitrous tank resprayed to to make sure it all matches:








Another close up of the tank:








No more ashtray, what is going there I wonder:








How about a controller, with new trim piece: 








You can see the mounting bracket on the other side as well as the black plastic pieces re-wrapped in carpet:








Another of that:








Talk about a TIGHT fit, we had to use flush plugs to make it work:








Fittings getting ready:








More stuff:








Who likes wire, I think I have WAY to much back there...LOL








That is all for now, the trunk setup should be done today and ill probably be picking it up to head down to Orlando for HIN this weeekend. Unfortunately the suspension has not gotten here yet so it wont be on the ground for the show, but hopefully soon


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (phantommullet4)*

PROPS on all this work, so sick.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

The tanks are a perfect size for the general VW platform. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

FINISHED Pictures of the trunk:
































And a preview for the suspension


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*





























clean dude. super clean


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

Clean install, props to the installer. Looks great!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Thats so damn smooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks guys, I cant wait for the suspension to get here so it will all actually work. Ill get some better pictures this weekend at the show of the trunk setup


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

nothin better than a passat on bags


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks guys, HUGE props on the install goes out to Kevin and all the guys that helped over at R2B2 Motors!


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

Dang. Very Clean.
Lotsa tanks there! Sure hope those lil guys are DOT approved, alot of nice things could be ruined.
Bagyard huh, Ill be keeping an eye on this. 
Props dude.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Dang. Very Clean.
Lotsa tanks there! Sure hope those lil guys are DOT approved, alot of nice things could be ruined.
Bagyard huh, Ill be keeping an eye on this. 
Props dude.

They are the AirLift tanks, they are definitely DOT approved, the last thing I want is an explosion in my trunk








Got word from BagYard today that my stuff is on its way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

I got to meet Santi and Chris (From 2 to 5) this weekend in Orlando at HIN. It was good hanging with you guys, even though Santi's car made mine look like a monster truck


----------



## bagyardairride (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

thats a real tight and nice build up!!!








never seen such a clean install over here!!!
keep up the good work!!http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

BAGYARD AIRRIDE 







cant write my own companys name


_Modified by bagyardairride at 11:59 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (bagyardairride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagyardairride* »_thats a real tight and nice build up!!!








never seen such a clean install over here!!!
keep up the good work!!http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

BABYARD AIRRIDE 

Thanks!!! Now just waiting on your stuff so I can put all the management to use. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_I got to meet Santi and Chris (From 2 to 5) this weekend in Orlando at HIN. It was good hanging with you guys, even though Santi's car made mine look like a monster truck









nice to meet u too. it definetely needs those bags, so does Tonys.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
nice to meet u too. it definetely needs those bags, so does Tonys.









For real...he will get them soon enough. After he sees mine im sure it will motivate him more to finish the boost project and get working on some bags


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

yeah hopefully it will. have him do an air ride build on here, idk if the mods would care.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_yeah hopefully it will. have him do an air ride build on here, idk if the mods would care. 

Ill tell him to join up when he starts his air endeavors. 
I got word from BagYard that my suspension cleared customs in NY yesterday so it is stateside. I am getting really excited, it should be here any day now. 
Anyway, time to go pack up the car and tape it up again for HIN Nashville, I leave in a couple hours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

oh how exciting, have fun bro!! go win some more stuff!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

*UPDATE: SUSPENSION IS HERE!!!* 
First I want to give a HUGE thanks to BagYard Airride for the suspension. Everything looks amazing!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








So I wake up this morning and do what I have been doing for the past week, checking the Austrian Post to see where my package is. Since the tracking is in German, I can only really understand the location column. It said 30005 today which is one of the zip codes for my city and it said 1:42am this morning. So I went downstairs to check to see if I had a package. Sure enough a nice large box sitting by my garage. I took it inside all excited for my suspension:








BagYard
















Starting to unwrap:








Hmmm...what could this be?








A front Air Strut of course, if you havent seen Rat4Life's posts, they use a custom shortened bilstein strut, Universal Air bags, and all custom billet mounts. 








Top mount:








And now what is this?








A rear bag, again Universal Air bag with custom billet mounts:








Top shot of mount:








Some billet hardware:
















Now everything together:








The ones that made this all possible:








My trunk all loaded up ready to drop the car off at the shop:








The car is now back at R2B2 Motors getting the suspension put in, it should be ready either tomorrow or Wednesday. I cant wait to see it on the ground















That is all for now.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

O man those look awesome







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i can't wait to see the pics of this thing on the ground, i bet it it will be low
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and the machining quality is amazing, i mean i just got a hard on from looking on those rears.










_Modified by Rat4Life at 1:28 AM 7-29-2008_


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_O man those look awesome







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i can't wait to see the pics of this thing on the ground, i bet it it will be low
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and the machining quality is amazing, i mean i just got a hard on from looking on those rears.









_Modified by Rat4Life at 1:28 AM 7-29-2008_

Thanks man, it was all thanks to you. After seeing the pictures of your struts from BagYard, I knew that was what I wanted. 
You said it best about the machining quality, I was memorized when I opened everything up today. Solid billet mounts, the quality and fit of everything was just perfect. Even the little top mount screw for the rear bags just set in there so flush. I have not been around that many airride setups, but form the few I have seen these are the best built by far.


----------



## bagyardairride (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

thanks and great that your stuff arrived








cant wait for the car finished








the box had a rough time..hope nothings damaged 








greetz, bagyardairride


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (bagyardairride)*

i really need to get me some of these.. they look sick! and they can be modified even further to get lower.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I need those fronts and rears


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

those look awesome, cant wait till I get my set next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_those look awesome, cant wait till I get my set next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks! Did you order a set from BagYard as well?

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I need those fronts and rears









Yes you do!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *bagyardairride* »_thanks and great that your stuff arrived








cant wait for the car finished
the box had a rough time..hope nothings damaged 








greetz, bagyardairride

Nothing came damaged, you packed it all great!!! It definitely looks like the box made its way half way across the world though


----------



## bagyardairride (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_those look awesome, cant wait till I get my set next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sry for the delays and stuff...but we are also addicted to other companies and suppliers..and espacialy when we order from the states its often full off problems..shipping companies and the austrian customs








but we do our best


----------



## bagyardairride (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
Nothing came damaged, you packed it all great!!! It definitely looks like the box made its way half way across the world though

thats good to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the box made a few miles,thats true


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

That setup looks amazing!! Can't wait to see this stuff in!!!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_That setup looks amazing!! Can't wait to see this stuff in!!!

You and me both man. Should be done tomorrow


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*

make sure to wrap those leader lines with something like rubber hose(fuel line) if they interfere with your brake hoses they might damage them.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_make sure to wrap those leader lines with something like rubber hose(fuel line) if they interfere with your brake hoses they might damage them.


Ok, thanks. Ill make sure they arent in the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

The car is DONE!!!
I need new wheels, the 9.5s wont let me go as low as id like in the rear. Pictures will be up shortly


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

We need pictures!!!


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^yup pics


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*PICTURES!!!*
These are really quick crappy shots, but here they are. Better ones will be up after this weekend
























































































The front gets a little lower on flat ground, it tucks rim in the front. The rears are too wide unfortunately so it sits on the tire. I am thinking about going back to unstaggared 19s or stepping down to 18s to see how low I can get it.
So what does everyone think so far?


_Modified by rollininstyle2004 at 12:07 PM 8-1-2008_


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

tough!!! looks tough!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

I offically hate my car.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

DAYUM! this is sick


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nice man. what are the specs on the mandrus'?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

This was from a while ago, but it was finally put on the site, I got featured on MODIFIEDmotion.com:
http://modifiedmotion.com/archives/51

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I offically hate my car.









Dont hate your car, you still have one of the few bagged Passats in the country


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (zeroluxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeroluxxx* »_nice man. what are the specs on the mandrus'?

Front: 19x8.5 et30 w/ 225/35/19
Rear: 19x9.5 et35 w/ 245/35/19


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*

looks great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

siiick dude. i dig it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks guys! These crappy pictures really dont do it justice either.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

dude, i dont need pics. i can FEEL your car from over here bro







. looks tits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

^^^Very nice.


----------



## BaggedMK3jetta (Jan 30, 2008)

your Car is FLawless, the audio looks great, you pulled it of perfectly, madd skillz


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (BaggedMK3jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BaggedMK3jetta* »_your Car is FLawless, the audio looks great, you pulled it of perfectly, madd skillz

Thanks!








Now I just need some print since I told myself I would stop modding after a magazine feature (even though ill probably never stop







)


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

These are better


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Never seen those wheels before, sick.
Stance looks proper


----------



## uu8 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote »_I officially hate my car. 

Yea, my car gets DOWNGRADED every time Jordan UPGRADES!
I'm officially at "Yugo" status. Next stop: "Le Car"........









Tears of sadness....and joy!!








uu8


----------



## uu8 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote »_Never seen those wheels before, sick.
Stance looks proper


19x8.5/9.5 Mandrus Emil's
http://www.wheelsnext.com/whee....html
uu8


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Never seen those wheels before, sick.
Stance looks proper

Thanks, the wheels are Mandrus as stated, it is TSWs exclusive Mercedes line.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*New PICTURES!*
First a couple daytime shots of the trunk install:
























The controller in the ash tray:








and now a couple exterior shots:


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

can rears travel further, say if you had higher offset or narrower wheels?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_can rears travel further, say if you had higher offset or narrower wheels?

Yea, without a doubt...im working on getting some new rollers now so I can have the rear as low as the front.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
Yea, without a doubt...im working on getting some new rollers now so I can have the rear as low as the front. 

and sorry if I missed it somewhere but what is your offset in the rear?
I plan to run 19x9s on et40 and I want in to tuck like the fronts will with almost same setup as yours.


----------



## bagyardairride (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

TTT 
LOOKS GREAT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (bagyardairride)*

damn it looks awesome


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks great! Love those wheels!


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Wow!!!!! looks amazing man.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
and sorry if I missed it somewhere but what is your offset in the rear?
I plan to run 19x9s on et40 and I want in to tuck like the fronts will with almost same setup as yours.

The rear is 19x9.5 et35. So yours will be about 11mm less aggressive then mine. Should tuck nicely.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
The rear is 19x9.5 et35. So yours will be about 11mm less aggressive then mine. Should tuck nicely. 

thanks for info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_

















Man the more i look at these wheels the more i fall in http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif w. them


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

they used to be all over ebay.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Damn dude, that looks pretty sick. How far are you form the ground??


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

looks really clean jordan..good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Damn dude, that looks pretty sick. How far are you form the ground?? 

I need to re-measure...I did it right when I picked the car up, but I forgot. Ill measure tomorrow.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

you are pretty low. The sideskirts help.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_you are pretty low. The sideskirts help.









Oh yea, the sideskirts help A LOT. The sideskirts would be touching the ground in the front and MAYBE in the rear too if I went down to a 215/35/19...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
Oh yea, the sideskirts help A LOT. The sideskirts would be touching the ground in the front and MAYBE in the rear too if I went down to a 215/35/19...


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I luv Yur passat dude. gorgeous........


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
I need to re-measure...I did it right when I picked the car up, but I forgot. Ill measure tomorrow. 

oh i meant like under the car, control arms/subframe/oil pan/ whatever is closer to the ground.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

Ill let you know sometime next week...it might/should have some new shoes on by then


----------



## Cultgti (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

very rare that I find some one that puts as much care into the details that makes a car pop in every direction and I must say GREAT work!!


----------



## JSWDawg (Feb 11, 2002)

Needs something multi-piece...LOL!!!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (GTIDawg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIDawg* »_Needs something multi-piece...LOL!!!

They will probably be this week


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Pictures from Elite Summer Nationals in Spartanburg, SC this past weekend. I took best Euro


----------



## WideSi (Mar 22, 2002)

I judged the event pic'd above, and to say the car is clean is a MAJOR understatement. It isn't that there is no dirt or grime, its everything is always in order, wires are perfect, and everything has a purpose and function. This is a no clutter, no BS build it right kind of car. Nothing but love for the car, and nothing but respect to the owner. Jordan, you are the man!
GC
(yeah, I need a new screen name)


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (WideSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WideSi* »_I judged the event pic'd above, and to say the car is clean is a MAJOR understatement. It isn't that there is no dirt or grime, its everything is always in order, wires are perfect, and everything has a purpose and function. This is a no clutter, no BS build it right kind of car. Nothing but love for the car, and nothing but respect to the owner. Jordan, you are the man!
GC
(yeah, I need a new screen name)

Thanks Greg!!! That means a lot coming from you, and the caliber of cars you have built in the past. It took me a second to figure out who it was with the WideSi screenname, then I saw your GC and I was like...OH yea...he did have a civic back in the day...lol
And as for an update, I just ordered some new wheels about a half hour ago.







They are some multi-piece VIP hotness, and that is all the hints you are getting.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

could you please post a picture with the wheel off in the front if you have it. I have same fronts that we put into my audi today I think I have a problem with how it mounts on the top.
TIA


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_could you please post a picture with the wheel off in the front if you have it. I have same fronts that we put into my audi today I think I have a problem with how it mounts on the top.
TIA

I dont have any pics, but let me see what I can do for you, what do you think is wrong?.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a gap between top billet piece and the mount cup, so when I go over bumps it makes clunking sounds because there is no tension to keep shocks in place. with facory setup springs create that tension but with bags there in nothing. you know what I mean?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_I have a gap between top billet piece and the mount cup, so when I go over bumps it makes clunking sounds because there is no tension to keep shocks in place. with facory setup springs create that tension but with bags there in nothing. you know what I mean?

Sort of...mine has a gap there too, however it does not make any noises when I go over bumps. Ill try and get some pictures for you.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

jordan..ish is looking good can't wait for some new shoe pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks man...I need to find NEW NEW shoes now. I bought a set of Works (FS in my sig), but they wont work. Offsets are too high and they rub on the inside and I cant run spacers and wobble bolts and I dont want to deal with a redrill. So once I sell either of the sets I have now THEN ill get something new. LOL. Hows Philly treatin ya?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Well, I couldnt sell the Works, and after talking to Motorsport Tech they can make me 15mm adapters. SO, I will be running the Eurolines, they are going to be 5mm more aggressive then my current setup, but ill be stretching a 235 in the rear as opposed to the current 245 so it should sit right and proper.
Here are the wheels that are going on the car:








They are 19x8.5/9.5 Work Euroline DH. Ill be running a 225/35 and a 235/35 Dunlop Sport Maxx tire. Final offsets will be 27 up front and 30 in the rear








I cant wait to get them on the car.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

honestly you should go with the 225. I am running a 235 on a 10in wide rim and its not enough








So nut up buddy


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

and 215 up front, I have those on 9 without any problems


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

those should look so sweet on the car.. btw u got a PM Jordan.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

I WOULD run a 215/225 or 215/235, however I wanted the Sport Maxxs and not another set of Direzzas. They only make the 215s in a Direzza so i went with a 225 for the front. The 235s ONLY come in the Sport Maxxs so I basically had to pick that size so I could make sure I got those since they stretch better then my current Direzzas.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

switch tire companies? Why do you HAVE to run them?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_switch tire companies? Why do you HAVE to run them? 

Im sponsored. That lovely gigantic Dunlop Tires decal across the front windshield isnt really there because I like how it looks.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*









That sucks. Those tire sizes are not going to benefit your wheel fitment.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_








That sucks. Those tire sizes are not going to benefit your wheel fitment. 

It will be fine, im running a 225/245 now and it isnt that bad. A 225/235 will still tuck rim up front and should sit on the lip of the wheel in the back. Im not too worried.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

15mm adapters for JDM wheels, what kind of bolts are you gonna use to ount it to the hub? I did this last year and smallest I could get to is 17mm with H&R bolts. I doubt you can do 15mm but I would like to see it happen.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_15mm adapters for JDM wheels, what kind of bolts are you gonna use to ount it to the hub? I did this last year and smallest I could get to is 17mm with H&R bolts. I doubt you can do 15mm but I would like to see it happen.

The Works have little pockets on the back next to the bolt holes, so the bolt heads that go from adapter to car do not have to be completely flush. They will stick out some, then go into the pocket when the wheel is mounted up. That is how they are able to do 15s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
The Works have little pockets on the back next to the bolt holes, so the bolt heads that go from adapter to car do not have to be completely flush. They will stick out some, then go into the pocket when the wheel is mounted up. That is how they are able to do 15s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

they do have pockets but they are not big enough to fit the hat of the bolt. try it but I've done it and it didnt work for me when I had RSs


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
they do have pockets but they are not big enough to fit the hat of the bolt. try it but I've done it and it didnt work for me when I had RSs

It doesnt need to be big enough to fit the entire hat of the bolt. Only maybe 4mm of it that will stick out. Basically if there were no pockets they could have done a 19, so its just going to be that extra 4mm. These guys have sold Work wheels before and they told me it would work. if it doesnt ill just get my money back, but after talking it out with them and looking at the wheels I see no reason why it shouldnt...
Also the RS is a very different wheel, the pockets on these wheels are quite large so it looks logical to me. 
Here, these are not mine, but someone else's Euroline DHs:








That easily looks large enough to fit a bolt head in.


_Modified by rollininstyle2004 at 3:54 PM 9-24-2008_


----------

